# happy birthday jule



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

big massive happy birthday hun

hope your having a wicked time in blackpool


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jule. Hope you are being spoilt rotten  
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happy birthday jule. hope your having a lovely time


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy  birthday Jule, hope you having a fab time x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hope you are having a lovely birthday Jule


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

happy late birthday jule   hope you have had a lovely time away


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey Jule, Blackpool ? Thats my neck o the woods lol   Hope you have a great time xxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi everyone thanks for all your birthday wishes, i had a great time in blackpool gutted to be back, especially as im back in work on Mon.  Sorry not been on here much recently.  Hope everyone is ok?


----------

